

10 Reasons You Should Never Get a Job - lawl
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2006/07/10-reasons-you-should-never-get-a-job/

======
brilliantday
How about write an article on 10 Reasons You Should Get a Job, and then let's
see if what is better. :)

